# TSP Torquer V2 cam..



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone after a long time of thinking I finally bought the TSP torquer cam with 7.40" Chromoly Pushrods and PRC dual valve spring .650 lift. It will be going on my 2006 gto M6. My mods are fast 102mm intake, JBA shorty headers, spintech catback exhaust, K & N CAI, SLP oil pump and TSP torquer V2 cam. I was wondering if anyone has these mods and what kind of power you put out after tuning you car. Also, how is it for daily driving?:rofl:


----------



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

nobody?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Usually headers, intake, exhaust will get about 35-45 hp. A cam usually adds about another 50-60 hp. So I think you are looking at about 400-410 rwhp. I have been thinking about getting the spintech exhaust to replace my stocker. How do you like it? Does it give you any reverb inside the car? Not sure which cam I want, so can you tell me a little more details about the one you got.


----------



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

The spintech catback exhaust is a awesome exhaust system. It is loud but it has that really nice muscle car rumble to it. I can tell you that no matter if you have your windows up or down your going to hear this muffler and your going to feel the rumble of it. When your cruising on the freeway is about the only time you wont really hear the exhaust. Its a very well put together exhaust and Im very happy that I put it on my gto. The cam is a torquer V2 cam from texas speed. The specs of the cam are 232/234 .595/.598 112LSA. I didnt want to go to big since I drive this car everyday. I just recieved the cam today and I cant wait to install it.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Good information on the exhaust. It sounds like what I would want. Where did you get yours? 

The cam specs sound about right for me also since I drive the goat daily. I will contact the people at Texas Speed.


----------



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

I had to order it 2 times because I first got the exhaust from Marylandspeed.com but the UPS man left the box outside my gate and someone stole it. I had to call marylandspeed before getting my exhaust stolen and the customer service there was good. But as soon as something goes wrong with your order like what happen to me then they become ass*****. I wouldnt order from marylandspeed again. The second time I bought the system straight from the factory. Just go to SpinTech Performance Street and Race Mufflers - SpinTech Performance Mufflers and order it.


----------



## Audi Killer (Mar 13, 2011)

+1 on maryland speed being a douche when your order gets messed up

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide App


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I like that cam alot, but I'd go with 114LSA.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't call having your order stolen from some unknown after UPS dropped it off a fault of Maryland Speed. I'd be madder at the neighborhood. 

A cam's manners in a DD is much, much more in the hands of the tuner than picking a cam. A mild or wild cam can be made to run tamely or run like crap and buck and surge. As much or more effort needs to be put into finding a competent tuner as picking the part.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Any cam ought to be tunable, its just a patience thing and collecting the right data to make adjustments. Obviously you got it figured out pretty good with those numbers. :cheers


----------



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

I would say its there fault when anything over $250 your supposed to sign for. They had UPS drop off a huge box and leave it outside my gate without me signing for it. Then they tried putting the blame on me. F*** marlyandspeed.com.

I do agree that most any cam can be used as a DD if you have a tuner that knows what hes doing and isnt just trying to get your money. I just got all my parts in so I should be installing everything in the next couple of weeks. Ill let everyone know hows it went and I let you know the numbers I put down..


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've never seen a rule that anything over $250 has to be signed for. That's an option when shipping but not required by UPS, FedEx or the USPS. I know I've had people complain that stuff I shipped they had to wait for because they weren't there to sign for it. Where I live a package could sit for a week and not get taken so I prefer that whoever just drops the package off so I get it the soonest. If I lived where that was a problem you can request that a signature was required. What the hell is someone going to do with a GTO catback anyways?


----------



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Paypal requires anything over $250 needs a signature. Where I live is nice and quite but you never know who passes by what there going to do. All I know is some idiot got a spintech catback system for free. Also, I wanted to ask if anyone has installed a set of aeromotive billet fuel rails on there gto? Either on the stock intake or the fast 102mm intake?


----------

